# What is: LPT$VPN.349 and can I delete it?



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I found this: LPT$VPN.349 AND LPTNVPN.349 while doing a search for the word "plant" under search for words in any file with this name. What is it and should I delete it? 
I found an old thing called desktop plant on my start up list and was trying to delete it when I came across these weird files.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Just looked in http://www.google.com And got these :

http://www.viruslibrary.com/virusinfo/Macro.Word97.Christy.htm

http://kb.trendmicro.com/solutions/solutionDetail.asp?solutionID=2066


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I already found that in Yahoo.com Still wondering if I should delete them?


----------

